# Alabama Horse obstacle challenge.



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

There will be an Obstacle course horse challenge,http://www.bearjohnhollow.net/.April 18th,
I know these people,So I bet it will be fun.
post if you will try to make it,maybe we can meet some of you face to face,Or if I can answer any questions
I posted this below in the Horse contest section,Not for sure where I should post it,So forgive me for being so dumb,:lol::roll:


----------



## Dreamer1215 (Jan 31, 2009)

_FYI, link isn't working:_ We're sorry, the page you are looking for has been moved or is no longer available. Please return to our homepage.

_I mean, I'm not going to be able to go, but I do like looking @ the events._


----------



## bama20a (Nov 27, 2008)

Sorry,But it worked for me.Try this

Welcome to Bear John Hollow Ranch...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I wanted to go to it, and so did my best friend... but I left for Louisiana and my friend couldn't get a trailer... lol.


----------

